# Siser Easyweed Expiration Date



## MWatkins (Jan 22, 2011)

Today I am having problems getting the vinyl to adhere to my shirt. I have prepressed, using correct settings and pressure. It occurred to me that maybe vinyls have an expiration date... I have had what I am using today for approx. 6 months. Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Materials that have been sitting around for a while may be more difficult to work with (tearing easily during weeding, adhesive layer peeling up, etc.), but the material should still transfer. If you're having issues getting it to adhere, it is probably temperature or pressure related.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

MWatkins said:


> Today I am having problems getting the vinyl to adhere to my shirt. I have prepressed, using correct settings and pressure. It occurred to me that maybe vinyls have an expiration date... I have had what I am using today for approx. 6 months. Any thoughts will be appreciated.[/QUO
> yes u should check the temp/pressure. i have had vinyl sitting around longer than that and through extreme cold/heat (sitting in storage unit) and the vinyl (siser easy weed) still adhered.


----------

